# My new jazz arrangement of "Summertime"



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi everyone! This is my new Arrangement of "Summertime". Hope you'll enjoy it)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! Wonderfully played with great tone! 

Thanks for this thread/video and "Welcome to the forum" from a huge fan of jazz.

I especially enjoyed that your arrangement of this song was very "upbeat" in comparison to many others. So refreshing! 

I also enjoyed this video...





What amp are you using?


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

greco said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! Wonderfully played with great tone!
> 
> Thanks for this thread/video and "Welcome to the forum" from a huge fan of jazz.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback! I use VHT Special 12/20


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

i was looking for Summertime?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Peel Ferrari said:


> I was looking for Summertime?


It was here a few minutes ago.


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

Peel Ferrari said:


> i was looking for Summertime?


I'm sorry) pasted wrong link. Already fixed it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My wife visited St. Petersburg and told me that it is one of the most beautiful cities she has ever been to.


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

greco said:


> My wife visited St. Petersburg and told me that it is one of the most beautiful cities she has ever been to.


Well, I've never been there. I live in Moscow and I'm not a big fan of cities, I love mountains


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Terrific! Keep it up! Love the Tele!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Very nice playing.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm gonna take a guess at your name (pardon the phonetics): Nastya? 

Welcome, I'm an old time transplant from Vinnitsa...as I remember it, "the wall" was still up.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Beautiful playing. Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

Duntov said:


> Terrific! Keep it up! Love the Tele!





jdto said:


> Welcome to the forum. Very nice playing.





mrmatt1972 said:


> Welcome to the forum, thanks for sharing!





John123 said:


> Beautiful playing. Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing.


Thank you!


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I'm gonna take a guess at your name (pardon the phonetics): Nastya?
> 
> Welcome, I'm an old time transplant from Vinnitsa...as I remember it, "the wall" was still up.


Yes, that's my shortened name)


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

jazz_nas said:


> Yes, that's my shortened name)


My aim is true 
how long have you been playing? was it always jazz for you, Nas?


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> My aim is true
> how long have you been playing? was it always jazz for you, Nas?


I've been playing for about 12 years. During first two years I played classical music, then I started to play hard rock and blues. As for jazz, I'm into it for about 6 years


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you have a good selection of jazz venues in Moscow...or nearby?

Who are some of your favourite jazz musicians...guitar and/or other instruments?


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

greco said:


> Do you have a good selection of jazz venues in Moscow...or nearby?
> 
> Who are some of your favourite jazz musicians...guitar and/or other instruments?


I wouldn't say we have much of jazz venues, but there are some good places and really great musicians here.
My the most favourite guitarist is John Scofield. I also like Joe Pass and Pat Martino...( 
Julian Lage is the genius and his music is great. Gilad Hekselman is so cool. And also Russell Malone, George Benson, Peter Bernstein. Well, it's pretty a long list)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jazz_nas said:


> I wouldn't say we have much of jazz venues, but there are some good places and really great musicians here.
> My the most favourite guitarist is John Scofield. I also like Joe Pass and Pat Martino...(
> Julian Lage is the genius and his music is great. Gilad Hekselman is so cool. And also Russell Malone, George Benson, Peter Bernstein. Well, it's pretty a long list)


Thanks for the long reply! I'm not familiar with Gilad Hekselman and will look him up.
Yes, the list is almost endless!

Here in Canada, we are very proud of the late Ed Bickert (among many others).
He might interest you specifically as he was one of the earliest to choose to play a Telecaster for jazz (AFAIK).


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

greco said:


> Thanks for the long reply! I'm not familiar with Gilad Hekselman and will look him up.
> Yes, the list is almost endless!
> 
> Here in Canada, we are very proud of the late Ed Bickert (among many others).
> He might interest you specifically as he was one of the earliest to choose to play a Telecaster for jazz (AFAIK).


Of course I know Ed Bickert ) But I had no idea he was Canadian. Thanks for the nice video, he is really a great musician


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

jazz_nas said:


> I wouldn't say we have much of jazz venues, but there are some good places and really great musicians here.
> My the most favourite guitarist is John Scofield. I also like Joe Pass and Pat Martino...(
> Julian Lage is the genius and his music is great. Gilad Hekselman is so cool. And also Russell Malone, George Benson, Peter Bernstein. Well, it's pretty a long list)


That's good taste. Do you watch Jens Larsen's videos? 
Joey Pasadena is an old classic. But if you're gonna go that far back, I'll ask do you have any love for the other old timers? (Howard Roberts, Johnny Smith, Jimmy Raney, Joe Diorio (circa 1960's))


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

This is one of my favs by Gilad Hekselman


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> That's good taste. Do you watch Jens Larsen's videos?
> Joey Pasadena is an old classic. But if you're gonna go that far back, I'll ask do you have any love for the other old timers? (Howard Roberts, Johnny Smith, Jimmy Raney, Joe Diorio (circa 1960's))


I'm watching him right now) Jim Hall is also really good


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

jazz_nas said:


> I'm watching him right now) Jim Hall is also really good


Jens makes good sense. And he's very current in terms of his views and tastes...that's not always the best way but it is a good cover-all approach. 

You know, I gotta say, most of the guys here are probably just _really_ excited that there's a pretty girl, and also a nice guitarist, on the forums. So don't feel obligated to respond all the time to everything. 
I'm personally way too distracted with internet and little notifications all the time to even practice and dedicate myself like I need to. I am also a jazz disciple, and only serious for about 2 years now. I think Jens was a big part of showing me that there were really practical ways to learn.


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Jens makes good sense. And he's very current in terms of his views and tastes...that's not always the best way but it is a good cover-all approach.
> 
> You know, I gotta say, most of the guys here are probably just _really_ excited that there's a pretty girl, and also a nice guitarist, on the forums. So don't feel obligated to respond all the time to everything.
> I'm personally way too distracted with internet and little notifications all the time to even practice and dedicate myself like I need to. I am also a jazz disciple, and only serious for about 2 years now. I think Jens was a big part of showing me that there were really practical ways to learn.


I started watching him about a week ago. It's interesting when someone explains his approach and the way he thinks. It helps me to improve my improvisation skills


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Have you looked at the Jazz Guitar Forum from Belgium?

FYI...Jocelyn Gould just won a significant award here and has recently become the head of jazz guitar at a local college.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> You know, I gotta say, most of the guys here are probably just _really_ excited that there's a pretty girl, and also a nice guitarist, on the forums. So don't feel obligated to respond all the time to everything.


This is only one opinion and I do not agree. 
Please keep responding as that is what this forum is all about.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

greco said:


> This is only one opinion and I do not agree.
> Please keep responding as that is what this forum is all about.


fine fine fine, it's just me Greco. 

but you gotta admit, there is difficulty in managing some things when there are constant distractions, bleeps and bloops on the phone, facebook, instawhatever, twhatter, tikclik, emails, cryptic diary entries, personal memoires. I am really behind on everything these days.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This appears to be a wonderful venue!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

One of my personal favourite Toronto (sort of local for me) guitarists...


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

greco said:


> One of my personal favourite Toronto (sort of local for me) guitarists...


Very cool and modern. I'm digging it.


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

greco said:


> Have you looked at the Jazz Guitar Forum from Belgium?
> 
> FYI...Jocelyn Gould just won a significant award here and has recently become the head of jazz guitar at a local college.


Yes, sure. Actually, this was my first guitar forum. 
You mean there was sort of a contest?


----------



## jazz_nas (Nov 22, 2021)

greco said:


> This appears to be a wonderful venue!


Yes, you're right. It's awesome)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jazz_nas said:


> You mean there was sort of a contest?


No ...Just wondering.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am confounded by jazz. It just doesnt make any sense...when does one listen to it? During coitus or just before bedtime,,,while hammering nails into a 2X4??

Great playing and welcome to GuitarsCanada!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I am confounded by jazz. It just doesnt make any sense.


Which specific jazz artists and/or tunes have you tried listening to?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

greco said:


> Which specific jazz artists and/or tunes have you tried listening to?


None really, i can't seem to get through one song.
@jazz_nas is one artist i listened to all the way through tho. I grew up thinking it was much too crazy and that i could play it when im old 😁


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I grew up thinking it was much too crazy and that i could play it when I'm old 😁


Maybe @jazz_naz has now helped you to change your thinking.



Thunderboy1975 said:


> None really, i can't seem to get through one song.


It appears that you haven't given the genre much of a chance
Keep trying!


----------

